# Jennifer Lopez & Marc Anthony - Scheidung nach 7 Jahren !!!



## Mandalorianer (16 Juli 2011)

*Scheidung nach 7 Jahren
Trennung! Alles aus Jennifer Lopez & Marc Anthony​*

Diese Trennung kam wirklich überraschend! Jennifer Lopez (41) und ihr Mann Marc Anthony (42) haben die Scheidung eingereicht. Die beiden veröffentlichten vor Kurzem eine Stellungnahme, in der es laut TMZ heißt: „Wir haben uns entschlossen, unsere Ehe zu beenden. Es war eine sehr schwierige Entscheidung. Wir haben uns aber in jeglicher Hinsicht einvernehmlich getrennt.“ Was die genauen Gründe für die Scheidung sind, wollten beide aber nicht öffentlich machen.

Jennifer und Marc waren sieben Jahre verheiratet; erst im letzten Jahr erneuerten sie sogar ihr Ehegelübde, um zu zeigen, dass sie sich immer noch sehr lieben. Zusammen haben sie zwei Kinder, die Zwillinge Emme und Max (3), denen sie sicher trotz der anstehenden Scheidung weiterhin gemeinsam ein schönes Zuhause bieten können. Für Jennifer ist es nun übrigens bereits die dritte Scheidung: 1997 war sie ein Jahr mit Ojani Noa verheiratet, von 2001 bis 2002 war Background-Tänzer Cris Judd (41) der Mann an ihrer Seite. Beinahe hätte sie auch Ben Affleck (38) geheiratet, doch lösten beide kurz vor der Trauung die Verlobung auf.

Nun, im verflixten siebten Jahr und nach einigen Spekulationen über eine mögliche Ehekrise, ist Jennifer wieder allein.
Es scheint, als hätte sie jetzt, nach einem erneuten erfolgreichen Comeback,
in ihrer Karriere alles erreicht, aber in der Liebe läuft es für sie einfach nicht so rund.

*Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## redfive (16 Juli 2011)

Gibt's jetzt wieder nen "privates" Video?


----------



## BlueLynne (16 Juli 2011)

normalerweise ist das achte das gefährliche, aber so lange wollten sie wohl nicht warten :thumbup:


----------



## Q (18 Juli 2011)

alles hat ein Ende, nur die Wurst hat zwei...


----------



## Bender.66 (18 Juli 2011)

Diese Ehe hat doch von Anfang an nur auf dem Papier bestanden. snoopy1


----------



## Punisher (27 Juli 2011)

Der häßliche Gnom hat doch sowieso nicht zu ihr gepaßt


----------



## Elander (27 Juli 2011)

Na endlich. So eine hübsche Frau und so ein Lappen das hat nciht gepasst


----------

